# Foot pain dx..another office disagreement



## Kimberley (Jun 19, 2009)

719.47 or 729.5


----------



## heiditipherwell (Jun 19, 2009)

I use the 719.47


----------



## katrinabgood (Jun 19, 2009)

Funny, I'm doing a "foot pain" chart right now!  I'd use 729.5, not 719.47, because you did not mention joint pain...


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jun 19, 2009)

I would also code 729.5 since there is no mention of joint pain.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with 729.5.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree...729.5. 719's are for joint pain issues.


----------



## esmith (Jun 23, 2009)

An insert from a CSI roundtable on dx states"

The central office on ICD-9 cm has instructed that an ordering dx of "pain" 729.5, can be coded as pain of the site being examined.

Example:
 x-ray of the foot ordered due to "pain" with no abnormal findings-code as foot pain-719.47.

This is how we code "pain"


----------



## sspeer (Jun 23, 2009)

*foot pain*

729.5


----------



## dkrisak (Jun 24, 2009)

3M encoder leads you to 729.5 unless MD states "joint" pain.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 24, 2009)

719.4X - "Pain in joint (i.e. ankle)
Stick with 729.5


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jul 7, 2009)

we usually stick with 729.5


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 8, 2009)

*pain*

We use 729.5 unless it's a joint pain.


----------

